# Looking for Collegiate Rhinestone Font



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Has anyone used an already created rhinestone font that is similar to varsity/collegiate lettering and/or know where I could find one? I would like it to be the kind that has the outline around each letter if possible so that the inside and outside can be the two colors of the team. 

I searched online and found on youtube a video by therhinestoneworld demonstrating how to create a custom design using their already cut sticky flock lettering. That's really good, but I would like the actual collegiate font if possible to use in coreldraw in order to make an electronic sample for a client.

I downloaded a regular collegiate font, but it would be much easier to use an already created rhinestoned collegiate font.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

How large were you looking for the lettering?


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Well the entire word which is 7 letters long should be no wider than 8-9 inches wide. It is to go across the front of jerseys and tanks of various sizes.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I get almost all of my fonts from Synergy17. They have a collegiate one that I've used many times.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, I actually did look at synergy17's fonts and saw their athletic styles. I am trying to find out the size of them since I can't seem to find it online. I sent an email to Stephanie. Do you use the one with the outline, so that two colors can be used? And if so, do you know the approximate size of the letters?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the Synergy font is 2"? and that would make Indians much wider than 8"...

Is this what you are looking to do?... See attached


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes but do you think that could be done with a fill so that the inside could be a different color, or are the letters too small to allow for that?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

artswear said:


> Yes but do you think that could be done with a fill so that the inside could be a different color, or are the letters too small to allow for that?


No you can get a fill in there... You could also do a ss6 stone fill which I often do just for a little something different...


Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually, we do have fonts called Athletic Thin Outline and Athletic Thin Inline. They're narrower but still the same height. They should work together to give you the inline/outline look you're after.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Kevin, thanks for the proof. Can you tell me how you created it? Did you start with a regular collegiate font and stone with easy stone? What is the size of the entire design? My attempt using that process is pictured below, gave it my best shot (The design is going on burgandy jerseys)...

Stephanie, thanks for the info. What is the height of the Athletic Thin Outline letters?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

They're 2" tall.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

artswear said:


> Kevin, thanks for the proof. Can you tell me how you created it? Did you start with a regular collegiate font and stone with easy stone? What is the size of the entire design? My attempt using that process is pictured below, gave it my best shot (The design is going on burgandy jerseys)...
> 
> Stephanie, thanks for the info. What is the height of the Athletic Thin Outline letters?


Your version looks great?... 

I set mine at 8.75" wide because that is just how it worked out...

Letters are about 1.5" tall...


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Kevin, and yay!!, I'm proud of myself for figuring it out. But now they think they want just the outline and a taller letter and possibly a different font.....ugh, back to the drawing board!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

katruax said:


> I'm pretty sure the Synergy font is 2"? and that would make Indians much wider than 8"...



This was bugging me so I typed out the S17 Athletic Thin Outline and the word INDIANS is just under 9" wide using ss10 stones and can be kerned to make it closer to 8.75". That fits within her requirements of no more than 9" wide and it's still a nice height.

And the height is 2.25" tall.

Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Stephanie for the details. I ended up doing this one by hand, since it was one order and one word. It also gave me a chance to learn some more about the rhinestone software, but I will consider your font if I get another collegiate font order.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Patrice, I think your design turned out very well!!


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Brenda, I need all the encouragement I can get, lol!!


----------

